# I pretty much have to have this.



## Katura (Jun 15, 2007)

I know Nicole is a tad on the tooo-skinny side and theres super speculation about her being preg....but thats besides the point.

I was wondering what shes wearing. ( I know it's not super flattering, but I think for the summer it could be cute)

HELP! any ideas?!







http://thesuperficial.com/2007/06/ni...regnant_01.jpg


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't see it


----------



## juli (Jun 15, 2007)

Error 404 message I am getting.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't see the picture either.


----------



## jenii (Jun 15, 2007)

Please tell me you're not talking about that weird black one-piece romper thing she was wearing the other day.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 15, 2007)

*i think it is the bLack romper thing

here's the linkee: 
http://thesuperficial.com/image.php?...regnant_02.jpg
hopefuLLy it works!*​


----------



## juli (Jun 15, 2007)

ugh... interesting.


----------



## Janice (Jun 16, 2007)

I loved it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm no fashionista, and judging by the horrified comments here I don't think rompers are a popular trend.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Katura!
  I was actually at H&M yesterday and they had a bunch of those type of dresses in black and other colors!!  I think that they're really cute for the summer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 17, 2007)

I like it, but i think it would be flattering on a slim figure ....so ,i'm out lol


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 19, 2007)

This one from American Apparel is similar: 
http://store.americanapparel.net/rsag300.html#i


----------



## Katura (Jun 19, 2007)

hahahahahahaha..I'm loving the responses! Yes, it would be that little black thing she had on, it looked like a shirt I already own, just a bit longer. I know it's not the most flattering thing ever but it looks like comfy wear for maybe over a swim suit or with some leggings for at work. something simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go check out H&M Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

i am lemming the exact dress , i want one in yellow!


----------



## Katura (Jun 22, 2007)

im glad im not alone completely!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 22, 2007)

I like it too.. with leggings.. super cute.


----------

